

Ask HN: Looking for a Financial Projection doc Template - lucite

Howdy,<p>Our startup is in the process of raising money. We've put together the financials to present to investors, but since none of us are truly experienced with these types of docs, I suspect it may not be adequate.<p>Anyone have a financial projections document template (preferably Excel) that they have presented to investors and are willing to share (no need for the actual data). The issue with all the templates I've found online is that I have no idea if they're adequate: have they passed the test of being presented to actual investors and their CPAs.<p>Many thanks!
======
lucite
BTW - you can email me at: lucite@ gmail

Thanks

